

Show HN: Passphrase generator - pzxc
http://stray.io/tools/passphrase-generator.aspx

======
meowface
>5000 most common words

>secure

Well that's quite a contradiction.

Is it really that difficult for an English speaker to think of 4 independent,
unrelated words that are at least 6 letters long each? It seems like that'd be
much easier, faster, simpler, and more secure than any website like this.

Not to mention that choosing a password a website has given you over plaintext
(no HTTPS) is a terrible idea for a wide variety of other reasons...

I don't mind websites like these as experiments, but there is no warning or
indication on the page to not actually use the passphrases generated as real
passwords. Someone may actually use one of these passwords for real.

------
danieltillett
Looks to be down to me.

